

Computer expert hacked into plane and made it fly sideways, according to FBI - lotsofmangos
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/computer-expert-hacks-into-plane-and-makes-it-fly-sideways-according-to-fbi-10256145.html

======
mattkrea
It is unfortunate that this is going to just result in a criminal filing
against him.

While it was irresponsible, no one was hurt and reporting these
vulnerabilities in the "appropriate" manner would likely result in the company
trying to cover up the vulnerability citing some sort of DRM / trade secrets
reasoning.

For this reason I am glad that he did this.

------
ColinWright
There are other sources of the same story - here are some.

This one has significant discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558615)

    
    
        Hacker told F.B.I. he made plane fly sideways
        (aptn.ca)
    

This one also has some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9554841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9554841)

    
    
        Feds Say That Banned Researcher Commandeered a Plane
        (wired.com)
    

Other submissions, there may be more:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9556690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9556690)

    
    
        Researcher may have adjusted airplane controls from in-flight entertainment-FBI
        (theverge.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558222)

    
    
        Security researcher claimed to hack, control plane in flight
        (engadget.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9560248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9560248)

    
    
        Hacker 'made plane climb' after taking control through in-flight system
        (telegraph.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9557418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9557418)

    
    
        Security researcher hacks plane mid-flight
        (arstechnica.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9557796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9557796)

    
    
        FBI: researcher hacked plane in-flight, causing it to "climb"
        (securityaffairs.co)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9555669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9555669)

    
    
        Hacker told FBI he made plane fly sideways after cracking entertainment system
        (aptn.ca)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558411)

    
    
        Researcher hacks flight system of plane, making it climb
        (dailymail.co.uk)

